# Knapper ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

hEy kNapP e r you ok ?
Is the shaking still going on ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

WhY WouLD yOu QUestION Him AboUT ShakEs...?? DiD He hAVE a tReMMor


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

5.6 in Anchorage.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Fires and quakes...sos


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I didn't even feel it at all. The fires that are burning are mostly under contained due to the rain that we have had. Just part of living up here.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey B, I saw there was a big fire right where we were hunting last fall. Am I correct ?

I sure hope not.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

No fire in that area this is north of Fairbanks and west as well.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Young Don had a post up showing how to see where there are fires going on at any given time. I may have been mistaken but east Delta Junction and north of the river was a fire of about 25 square miles. Again..I may be mistaken. But I knew you would know.

Thanks.


----------

